# Nipping, crying - why now?



## caboodles (Jan 7, 2011)

Is he neutered yet? Sounds to me like he's just trying to dominate you...

Between my two standards, I know that Winston like to nose-punch Hudson a LOT more than Hudson ever does to Winston. Actually, I don't think Hudson has EVER done that to Winston. Anyways, the way I interpret Winston's behaviour is like he's trying to show his dominance over Hudson. He's older, he's bigger.. he was the first dog in the house. So I think he accepts Hudson but tries to show him that he's boss around here, even though I always reprimand him for doing that because I'M BOSS around here HAHA

I would get him to submit when he does this.. just calming get him to lay down completely on one side until he gives you that little "HUFF" of an exhale, meaning he's completely calmed down. It puts him in his place and let's him know that YOU run the house around there in case he had any doubts!


----------



## 4Paws (Dec 11, 2010)

caboodles said:


> Is he neutered yet? Sounds to me like he's just trying to dominate you...
> 
> Between my two standards, I know that Winston like to nose-punch Hudson a LOT more than Hudson ever does to Winston. Actually, I don't think Hudson has EVER done that to Winston. Anyways, the way I interpret Winston's behaviour is like he's trying to show his dominance over Hudson. He's older, he's bigger.. he was the first dog in the house. So I think he accepts Hudson but tries to show him that he's boss around here, even though I always reprimand him for doing that because I'M BOSS around here HAHA
> 
> I would get him to submit when he does this.. just calming get him to lay down completely on one side until he gives you that little "HUFF" of an exhale, meaning he's completely calmed down. It puts him in his place and let's him know that YOU run the house around there in case he had any doubts!


Thank you!! He is not fixed yet, I thought it might be a good idea to wait until he's a year old. I want to make sure he's completely mature first. Until then, I know I'm going to encounter dominance, but him being otherwise so sweet I just wasn't sure. I usually keep telling him Ah! until he gives me the "I give up" huff, but I'll try getting him to lay on his side. Should I place him in that position with my hands or make him do it some other way?


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Dominance is a very overused explanation - it sounds more like teenager pushing the boundaries to me. And the "alpha roll" is also an exploded theory! How much exercise is he getting? And do you make time to play with him - preferably with toys if he is being mouthy? I would be making time for regular romping play sessions, breaking off every few minutes for a few sits, downs, etc. And I would teach a polite "Please" - mine know that lying down when asking is the quickest way to persuade me to do something! Dogs don't do spite, and usually they do what works - if nipping, stealing your shoes, etc gets your attention, but lying quietly by your feet doesn't, guess which one he will choose? The face snapping would have me worried, though - if that continues, I would be looking for professional help. 

Does he do any of this with your boyufriend, or just wth you? And if it is just with you, what is different in the way you react that makes it rewarding for him?


----------



## 4Paws (Dec 11, 2010)

fjm said:


> Dominance is a very overused explanation - it sounds more like teenager pushing the boundaries to me. And the "alpha roll" is also an exploded theory! How much exercise is he getting? And do you make time to play with him - preferably with toys if he is being mouthy? I would be making time for regular romping play sessions, breaking off every few minutes for a few sits, downs, etc. And I would teach a polite "Please" - mine know that lying down when asking is the quickest way to persuade me to do something! Dogs don't do spite, and usually they do what works - if nipping, stealing your shoes, etc gets your attention, but lying quietly by your feet doesn't, guess which one he will choose? The face snapping would have me worried, though - if that continues, I would be looking for professional help.
> 
> Does he do any of this with your boyufriend, or just wth you? And if it is just with you, what is different in the way you react that makes it rewarding for him?


He gets regular exercise, daily walks, play sessions, chasing around the house, a big basket full of toys to dig through. Potty sessions outside involve play and treats. I will definitely teach him "please," that sounds like a great idea. I think he's just getting a little more feisty and will need more intense training. Perhaps I've been a bit slack, focused on work. Plus it's so hard to gauge how much this pup can learn at 7 months. Any tips on learning more restraint? I've found a distinct difference in behavior when I just pet him, or when I pet him during training while I'm telling him to stay. I basically ask him to enjoy it and he LOVES that and falls on the ground and gives me his belly. I've felt that I should continue this, because he seems so gladly submissive. Perhaps that is a kind way I can reinforce that I'm the boss? I appreciate any advice.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

There are lots of games and exercises for teaching impulse control - try Googling for ones that suit you and Polo. It does sound as if he is having lots of fun - perhaps he is ready for more structure. I taught the Please by simply ignoring Sophy until she tried a Down, and then jumping up to play, provide treats, etc. No command or cue - just waited for her to offer it. Poppy learnt it pretty quickly by watching Sophy. 

I know NILIF (Nothing in life is free) does not suit every dog, but I think dogs need to learn good manners around both humans and other dogs. At 7 months he is no longer a baby, but an adolescent, and this is the time that male dogs put a lot of effort into teaching young males how to behave politely!


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

I was going to say that exercise is the key but you just covered that in your last post! Do you take him for walks or does he just play around the house? 

I know a poodle who was much like your little guy. In short, he was a total brat--more so than most. He grew out of it. His humans corrected him when he stepped out of line and then ignored him when he acted out and he would get tired out and then he realized that acting like a brat only resulted in his being ignored. He was an only poodle too (not sure if that makes a difference). 

Neutering will help--6 months is what most say is the ideal time for that. And I'm confident he'll grow out of it! My experience shows that poodles go through the "terrible" stages just like kids. Mine had their moments up until 9 mos to a year of age. 

I think it's a pack thing as they're trying to establish their position in the hierarchy. I don't go for the alpha roll ala Cesar Milan thing but prefer to respond like another dog would. I learned a lot from watching my mellow, alpha black male poodle when he met my younger poodle and rescues...and the aforementioned brat. 

The brat didn't know how to play nice and would bite my boy in the chest and on the ears. He would correct him, give him the look and then he'd walk away (ignore him). If he continued, he'd get a much firmer correction (usually baring of teeth and he'd stand taller than the brat). The brat would really push his buttons (and his human's) but he eventually got the message. He's now a well-mannered poodle. 

You can learn a lot by watching dogs (or even wolf packs) and the true alpha never has to physically throw a dog on his/her side. They don't have arms/hands to do so in the first place. LOL They rule with energy and rules/boundaries. Watch your posture and when he's really stressing you out, take a deep breath, throw your shoulders back and sit/stand up tall. You don't have to be some uber Alpha Dawg human but just exude confidence and control and above all, try and remain calm (easier said than done when you want to shriek like a Ringwraith!) 

I hope this helps and keep us posted on his progress. If none of this works or if he drives you crazy while you're waiting for him to grow up/out of the bratty stage, try redirecting his behaviour with a toy or with a challenge (new behaviour like down, or finding a hidden object, etc. etc.)


----------



## T Keeling (Jun 17, 2011)

Any time JoJo does something naughty, I first say a sharp "no!". If that does not work, I will straighten my spine, flare my nostrils, lower my eyebrows, and stare him down until he breaks eye contact. Usually he looks away and stops the behavior quickly. On very rare occassions, he has tried to stare me down in return. When he does that, I will stretch my neck toward him slightly, and do the "Elvis lip curl" to bare my teeth a bit, while I make a snarling sound - sorta like I've seen older dogs do to younger ones before. That's worked like a charm so far. (Knock on wood).


----------



## caboodles (Jan 7, 2011)

Usually I go from a sit position, and then get them to lie down on their front-ist then slide them over to their side. Nothing overly push-y because I'm not trying to hurt them, just get them to calm down and relax.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Excellent posts. Watch other dogs and *as far as u can* do what they do. 

I've been known to bare my teeth and growl at dogs at times. 

Less so with humans . . but occasionally.  lol


----------



## 4Paws (Dec 11, 2010)

Thank you all for your advice. I've been implementing a new "I'm the boss" technique since last night. He simply has to sit or down for anything. He can't do anything without my permission, and boy is he NOT liking it. I've let him get away with too much, and jfm is right, he is no longer that cute lil baby I brought home. He's starting to test his boundaries, and discovered *holes* in them, I should say.
I had him do a down for his dinner and he lost it. He flipped out, barking and running all over the place, protesting my new rules. He also isn't allowed on the couch now unless I say "Up." He can't have his toys without a sit. 
I can tell from how he is reacting to his new rules that this is what he needs. Feel free to make suggestions. I feel that making him wait, have manners and remain calm will help reinforce that I'm the boss and he must wait for things to be OK with me first.


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

Keep it up, it will be hard. Don't give in when he's frustrating you. Jäger was a very bratty teenager, even though I had been implementing NILIF since I brought him home. I can't imagine how naughty he would have been without the structure.

I would suggest a few more things. When he's bratty and getting wound up and out of control, leash him for a time out next to you until he's calm. No more chasing games in the house. That probably riles him up and is not something you should be doing is you are reestablishing that you are in charge. Third, you said something about not knowing how much he can learn at 7 months old... A LOT! He might be mentally bored if you haven't been training him. I would combine a training class and also using clicker training to teach fun tricks at home. Finally, don't rush to neuter him if you want to wait until he's mature. I think it's more his age that's causing the behavior.


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

4Paws said:


> Thank you all for your advice. I've been implementing a new "I'm the boss" technique since last night. He simply has to sit or down for anything. He can't do anything without my permission, and boy is he NOT liking it. I've let him get away with too much, and jfm is right, he is no longer that cute lil baby I brought home. He's starting to test his boundaries, and discovered *holes* in them, I should say.
> I had him do a down for his dinner and he lost it. He flipped out, barking and running all over the place, protesting my new rules. He also isn't allowed on the couch now unless I say "Up." He can't have his toys without a sit.
> I can tell from how he is reacting to his new rules that this is what he needs. Feel free to make suggestions. I feel that making him wait, have manners and remain calm will help reinforce that I'm the boss and he must wait for things to be OK with me first.


Just don't forget why you have a dog ... find fun things to do together as well. I always strive for the steady, sunny demeanor of the (increasingly rare!) parents with amazingly well-behaved kids ... they set fair rules, stick to them, then hardly ever have to enforce them.

I ask my dog to work for things as well (it's hilarious how fast he can drop to the floor when dinner is on the way), but also do lots and lots of training, both serious training and trick training, as well as games. 

Fun on your terms is still fun for the dog, and poodles love games like hide & seek or find-the-toy.


----------



## 4Paws (Dec 11, 2010)

JE-UK said:


> Just don't forget why you have a dog ... find fun things to do together as well. I always strive for the steady, sunny demeanor of the (increasingly rare!) parents with amazingly well-behaved kids ... they set fair rules, stick to them, then hardly ever have to enforce them.
> 
> I ask my dog to work for things as well (it's hilarious how fast he can drop to the floor when dinner is on the way), but also do lots and lots of training, both serious training and trick training, as well as games.
> 
> Fun on your terms is still fun for the dog, and poodles love games like hide & seek or find-the-toy.


Is it possible we've been having too much fun? LOL! That might be part of the problem. It's mostly fun and games and hasn't been that much about rules. Some rules, yes, but the more demanding he gets the more I can see I need a few more rules.
After a day of not being able to get on the couch or into my space without my permission, he finally understood. It seemed to click yesterday evening, and he gave up. He didn't nip or growl at me. He laid peacefully on the floor and when he needed to go out he just looked at me and I figured it out. He was well-behaved for company (which he usually is, no complaints) and stayed on the flour. 
We were actually practicing Stay on the front porch when company came over, so it was nice "real-life" practice and he did well.
I feel encouraged by all your posts and advice. We aren't having as many issues as we could be, and for that I'm thankful. He's still happy and upbeat, but now he's understanding he needs to be calm and he will get rewarded. I think it's already working, so I'm going to keep doing what I'm doing. I really really don't want to have him fixed before he's a year old, and he doesn't mark in the house (well.. unless it's thundering out, but that's just peeing and my fault for not taking him out before the rain started).
I've also started to teach him "play dead" to get him to lie on his side on command, and it's so darn cute! We're still working on it, and also "other paw" but that is challenging him a little. I'm going to get him into another obedience class in a few weeks, too so that will help tremendously with the mental boredom.

You know, my bf watches Polo during the day while I'm working. He said he's usually amusing himself all day long until I get home. Polo may associate me with play, training and walks (not that bf doesn't do any of that, but me perhaps more rigidly). So that may be why he takes my things and tries to get my attention. I can't really blame him. I'll be dedicating much more of my time to him and training and walking him. I think adding another early morning walk will help as well. He certainly could use a little more exercise. There is a club nearby that has fenced in property that my mom and I are thinking of joining so we can let all three dogs run together. I know nothing can replace pack play and chase so I'm looking into that as well. Sorry for the lengthy post, I've just been thinking about this non-stop for a few days now.. thank you again.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Sounds like you are both heading in the right direction - plenty of fun and play, but with clear boundaries against rude behaviour. Congratulations!


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

My puppy is going through the same stage,(he's the same age as yours) although he doesn't nip/bite me. He just decides that he's NOT going to walk nicely on the leash, or come when he's called, or sit when I ask him to. I just keep being firm, reminding him that I'm "mom" and he's "the kid" and don't let him get away with anything. I also make sure he gets lots of exercise; we do 2-3 mile walks most days of the week, plus he plays for hrs with my other dogs and me. I find that I get little resistance from him behavior-wise if he's well exercised. NILIF is great too, we do that a lot.


----------

